# very stupid mistakes at work=learning disorder?



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm hoping someone can provide some insight into how/why I've made certain mistakes at work, mistakes that defy common sense and basic logic.

1. One of my duties is working as a cashier and once, as I was scanning what I thought were the last three items that the customer was purchasing, they pointed out to me that there was still one more item on the conveyor built and I said "oh ok," and then after I scanned the third item, I hit the keys on the cash register that would process her credit card(cause she had already slid her card at the beginning) and complete the transaction; I forgot to scan the last item that had been on the conveyor belt even though she had just told me like 2 minutes ago. I've done things similar to this a few times.

2. As a cashier, I have to type in 5 or 6-digit codes for many items and other times I have to type the full barcode. But there have been many times where I type in one or more of the digits incorrectly, for example if the code was 94072, I might type 94073, but it's not because I don't know/remember the code.(I've naturally memorized a number of codes already because of how frequently I see them) and I know almost as soon as my finger hits that wrong digit, I know that I've made/am making a mistake, but I can't help it. Actually, sometimes I do this three times in a row, each time knowing that I've hit a wrong digit, but I cannot help it.
--A similar thing happens when I have to punch in simple combinations of buttons on the cash register to sign on or sign off or do other things like that, but in those cases, it's not always because I just "can't help it," sometimes it's because for a *split-second*, I have actually forgotten the correct combination of buttons that I was supposed to press. But as soon as I see the screen give me an error message, I remember/know the correct combinations of buttons.

3. Another of my responsibilities is to assemble picture frames for customers( artwork, glazing/glass, the frame itself, etc.)

















Today, I had a poster that appeared to be drymounted(adhered to foamcore/mounting board so it can lay flat). This is what that looks like only no edges would be sticking up:









And it was wrapped in plastic which I needed to remove, but when I removed the plastic, I discovered that the poster was not drymounted, that the foamcore and the artwork were separate(it just looked drymounted cause of how tight the plastic was over the poster and foamcore) and I thought that was a problem because artwork needs a stiff backing so that it can lay flat within the frame. And we're not really allowed to drymount customers' artwork without their permission since drymmounting can pose a risk to the artwork, so I asked my coworker what I should do.

*The dumb part:* She informed me that I could just use the other piece of foamcore that I already had* right in front of me on the table*. Because for every single framing order that we do, framing headquarters sends us a cardboard folder full of the precut materials(foamcore, mats) individual to each order's measurements and usually, all we have to do is assemble them and I had already been working with these prior to taking the plastic off the artwork. And somehow my brain didn't register that I had a perfectly cut piece of foamcore already out on the table that I could tape the poster to.

I've done a number of other very stupid mistakes but I'm not gonna write them here cause it'd take too long.
----------------

Here are some keywords that I associate with my stupid mistakes.
poor reflexes, memory issues, poor hand eye coordination, delayed response

-------------------------
*Disclaimer*: I'm no hypochondriac, I know that not everything is a disorder, some people are just ditzy, but the frequency of my mistakes, and how retarded the mistakes are, I find them is pretty peculiar. And can you imagine how it would be if one of my watchful supervisors was standing behind me without me knowing it(cause they've done that before) and saw me type in a simple code incorrectlt three times in a row? Come on, that's pretty ****ing bad. Not to mention, customers get irritated and rightfully so when I make a mistake that forces them to pull out their credit card again to do second transaction cause I made a mistake on the first one, that's bad for my anxiety.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

letitrock said:


> I'm hoping someone can provide some insight into how/why I've made certain mistakes at work, mistakes that defy common sense and basic logic.
> 
> 1. One of my duties is working as a cashier and once, as I was scanning what I thought were the last three items that the customer was purchasing, they pointed out to me that there was still one more item on the conveyor built and I said "oh ok," and then after I scanned the third item, I hit the keys on the cash register that would process her credit card(cause she had already slid her card at the beginning) and complete the transaction; I forgot to scan the last item that had been on the conveyor belt even though she had just told me like 2 minutes ago. I've done things similar to this a few times.
> 
> ...


I am almost identical to you man. I am pretty intelligent, but one of my friends who is one of the dumbest people I know said I'm so stupid when it comes to something simple and common sense. I just started my job today and I'm anxious as hell in training, because I feel so stupid because I can't follow orders to fill out a single paper. I'm scared, lack confidence, motivation, and my social skills certainly don't help me in my case.


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

OP, you might just be a perfectionist. People make mistakes.


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

How do you sleep? Do you like your job(s)? Stuff like that may contribute more than having some learning disability.


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

letitrock said:


> 1. One of my duties is working as a cashier and once, as I was scanning what I thought were the last three items that the customer was purchasing, they pointed out to me that there was still one more item on the conveyor built and I said "oh ok," and then after I scanned the third item, I hit the keys on the cash register that would process her credit card(cause she had already slid her card at the beginning) and complete the transaction; I forgot to scan the last item that had been on the conveyor belt even though she had just told me like 2 minutes ago. I've done things similar to this a few times.
> 
> 2. As a cashier, I have to type in 5 or 6-digit codes for many items and other times I have to type the full barcode. But there have been many times where I type in one or more of the digits incorrectly, for example if the code was 94072, I might type 94073, but it's not because I don't know/remember the code.(I've naturally memorized a number of codes already because of how frequently I see them) and I know almost as soon as my finger hits that wrong digit, I know that I've made/am making a mistake, but I can't help it. Actually, sometimes I do this three times in a row, each time knowing that I've hit a wrong digit, but I cannot help it.
> --A similar thing happens when I have to punch in simple combinations of buttons on the cash register to sign on or sign off or do other things like that, but in those cases, it's not always because I just "can't help it," sometimes it's because for a *split-second*, I have actually forgotten the correct combination of buttons that I was supposed to press. But as soon as I see the screen give me an error message, I remember/know the correct combinations of buttons.
> ...


I can relate to this from when I was a cashier haha.. I'd do stupid stuff like that all the time. But what I'd do is press that the customer paid in cash instead of eftpos and then the till would open and i'd look like an idiot while the customer is staring at me holding their card in their hand, after I'd looked at it or they'd told me they were paying by card.

Or I'd go to press a button on the touch screen, but miss it by like 1mm.. so weird.. it's like I'm retarded or something I couldn't even aim my finger at the button, I'd miss and it would take me a couple of tries lol.. maybe it was the angle of the screen or something i dunno.

And similar stuff has happened like someone will tell me something and I'm like "yep ok".. and 2 seconds later I've forgotten what they said. Or I'm introduced to someone and 2 seconds later I'm like.. "uh oh what was their name again" lol

So yeah.. sorry for rambling on but I totally get what you mean. And don't know if this is actually normal.. I mean of course people make mistakes.. but still it's kinda weird.


----------



## xlavenderx (Feb 23, 2014)

I've made tons of embarrassing mistakes that were so obvious and easy to other people, and even others accused me of having something wrong with me. But I don't think that's really the case. Maybe there is some sort of learning disorder at work, and you could find a way to get tested and what not, but how is that actually going to help you at your job, really? I'm sorry to say but it could very likely be nothing, except just how you are at this particular job.

Maybe you're not focusing enough, OR you're so focused and hell bent on not screwing up, that you make a mistake anyway, because you're putting so much extra pressure on yourself. 

I think what helped me was making a list... pick whatever action, like the cash register, or the framing thing, and write out the complete steps, and then even write out what to do when things go wrong. Look over this often, like the night before your shift, in the break room, or, if possible, have it in your pocket on your shift to refer to if you need to. The more you read this list, just like studying, any action you take will seem wrong, and you'll hopefully be able to catch yourself before making the mistake.

Try not to feel bad about yourself. And it's not like operating a cash register is a particularly awesome talent to have anyway. You're good at other things, and this IS a skill you can work on. Just try and pay closer attention (not that you're not, but maybe people like us just have to try harder).


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

^^ I agree about not focusing, or being so obsessed with messing up that you do. Try her suggestions, see if it helps. Keep the list handy, and if anyone says anything, say you made it up to help everyone.


----------



## mavis1 (Mar 6, 2014)

I didn't read your whole post, but I guarantee I have done dumber things at work, especially when I was a cashier. I used to give people the wrong change sometimes accidentally (lost a job over that one) and I do ditzy things and forget things all the time. Yet when I have taken those IQ tests the score comes out higher than average. My family doesn't believe it but I think I might have ADD.


----------



## mavis1 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ps. After losing several jobs, I no longer work as a cashier and never want to again. It's not the right job for me, and I'm sure there is something else better for you.


----------

